# Do nothing worms ?



## Signal_24 (Mar 1, 2007)

Can anyone to tell me where to find the old do nothing worms that had the the two hooks with the mono leader?  I think Ron Savage use to have them produced called the savage worm.  I was trying to find a web page on the Internet about how to make one myself but could not find anything using the google search engine.


----------



## Jerry1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Something like this?

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=7&hvarSubCode=1&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2007)

You mean like these:

http://www.proschoicelures.com/cart/home.php?cat=4


----------



## Signal_24 (Mar 1, 2007)

fishtracker said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=7&hvarSubCode=1&hvarTarget=browse



The do nothing worm was like a french fry worm aproximate 4 or so inches with no action.  They had two hooks with a mono leader that you fished on a carolina rig.  I most be getting old but let me tell you it was a fish catching machine.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 1, 2007)

The originals were the 'Jack chancellor's Do Nothing Worms" that were like a french fry worm that was prerigged with two needlesharp hooks. We use to bend the hooks down to a nickels width of touching the worm to make it more weedless.

Then Ron Savage of West point fame started making savage worms that were small curl tail worms that were also prerigged. They were very popular,as were the Do nothings, and a ton of fish were caught on them. As with most fishing lures,for no good reason, they fell out of popularity with the fishermen.

The closest thing to both styles of worms are these from Touchdown Worms.
http://www.touchdownlures.com/prse.html


----------



## muddy_feet (Mar 1, 2007)

Yup, I've used them on seminole for years until I started using flukes.  

I started using them with the carolina rig then started fishing with them more like a fluke on a spinning reel.


----------



## revrandyf (Mar 1, 2007)

*"Do Nothin' Worm"*

Several people have made them.  I've still got several thousand made by Jim Pate in Warner Robins.  Ralph Wilson also made them for awhile.  They are still "fish-catching" machines, that is when I get to use them.  I might be willing to share a few.


----------



## Chickenjohn42 (Mar 1, 2007)

Wish I could find some old weedlees witch worms ,anyone remember them?????????????? had two weedlees hooks 2 colors black or purple .


----------



## Derek Edge (Mar 1, 2007)

Something like this may be what you are looking for
http://www.conquistadortackle.com/WormPages/WiredWormPage.html


----------



## krisjack (Mar 1, 2007)

I have just one of these worms which I got from my uncle fishing at fort gaines on walter f george.There pretty good but I don't know if local stores here sell them or not.I think they don't make them anymore except the creme has some kinda like it with a spinner thing on it.


----------



## jcarter (Mar 1, 2007)

i think this is what your talking about. havnt seen any in years. ive had these for a while. they still catch fish.


----------



## Signal_24 (Mar 1, 2007)

jcarter, 
Thats the worm I was talking about.  Man those things are great on tough days.  I dont know why people quit using them.


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 3, 2007)

Here is what your talking about. I have also tried to find some more of these worms. They do catch the fish. I guess these are collectors items now.


----------



## krisjack (Mar 3, 2007)

I wouldn't mind getting some of these type of worms.


----------



## sboat (Mar 6, 2007)

3ringer, that really takes me back a ways. Back in the 80's I had a friend spank me good at Ft. Yargo with those worms(junebug colored Savage worms). After that the local tackle stores couldn't keep them on the shelf in my area. I caught LOTS of fish on them. The only reason I quit using them was because I discovered c-rigging Zoom punkinseed U-tails caught even more. (Remember trying to find those?)


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Mar 6, 2007)

3ringer said:


> Here is what your talking about. I have also tried to find some more of these worms. They do catch the fish. I guess these are collectors items now.



Yep, I found a couple of packs of those while cleaning out my late father's garage and going thru his old fishin tackle.....


----------



## todd pursley (Mar 6, 2007)

go to highland marinas website and look under the guides page and get ron savages home number and call him directly


----------



## chachancellor (Aug 27, 2013)

Its crazy to here people talking about do nothing worms even though this was years ago. whats even crazier is that my grandfather is Jack Chancellor. He has a ton of do nothings in his warehouse. i never knew people liked them so much. my tackle bag always have around 10 different colors in them. just thought i would say that this thread made my day.

Chance Chancellor


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Aug 27, 2013)

chachancellor said:


> Its crazy to here people talking about do nothing worms even though this was years ago. whats even crazier is that my grandfather is Jack Chancellor. He has a ton of do nothings in his warehouse. i never knew people liked them so much. my tackle bag always have around 10 different colors in them. just thought i would say that this thread made my day.
> 
> Chance Chancellor


.   Where do we put our order in??


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 27, 2013)

I've still got a few of them layin' around in an old tacklebox....

I seem to remember an old fishing show...with Jack Chancellor, and I think it was Orlando Wilson, and they were using those things, and talking about the rap on them was that no one ever caught any big fish on them....and, right there on the show, one of them jacked a 10 lb'er...lol


----------



## jerseycat9 (Aug 27, 2013)

Heres the ones that I buy before I travel to Canada. Killer on smallies and walleye.

http://www.cremelure.com/store/store_sub.cfm?Category_ID=1


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 27, 2013)

I know a guy, may he rest in peace, who caught a 13.10 from Wedowee on a junebug centipede. He used it on the C-Rig.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 27, 2013)

I believe these are the ones.....


----------



## JimC (Aug 27, 2013)

Signal_24  Here ya go right here get ya sum. They tell a little about Jack Chancellor winning the bassmasters classic in 1985.
http://www.greenmagnetfishinglights.com/do-nothing-worms.html

And here is another one of this type that was  invented back in the 50's and is known as the original of this type of bait.
Named THE PLOW JOCKEY http://www.kellysbassworms.com/products.asp


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 28, 2013)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> I believe these are the ones.....



Those are devastating on the C-Rig. I took some to Lanier and the spots fought over that worm. #2 from the bottom up was my best color.


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 28, 2013)

Broadway Bait and Tackle in Augusta had some old stock.  Bought a couple of packs.


----------



## cmfireman (Aug 28, 2013)

Some of our local Walmarts still sell the Creme Worms. My brother swears by them and did catch a lot of fish last time we went together, but they were all smaller bass and bream. I tried one but still go to a senko or fluke.


----------



## Red Sticks (Aug 28, 2013)

Those things look like a sure-fire way to gut-hook a fish. They've got monster barbs too, so it'd be tough to remove them.


----------



## Klinton (Aug 28, 2013)

My dad and I used to use these years ago.  They're a really neat little worm.

http://www.kellysbassworms.com/products.asp


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 29, 2013)

Great little worm.


----------



## brett30030 (Aug 29, 2013)

When i used to bass fish (in the last century),  Savage worms fished on a c-rig was something that was always rigged and ready. A great bait, the bend in them made them twist/swim when retrieved. Glad you posted this, i had not thought about these baits in years.


----------



## EdF (Aug 29, 2013)

*Do Nothing Worms*

Signal 24, a friend of mine has lots if not hundreds of the do nothing worms. These are the short ones with 2 hooks as shown by Fishlips Revisited. I have tried to email and PM you so check your mail and contact me. Ed


----------



## Toffy (Aug 29, 2013)

*I want some.*

I love those worms and would like some, too.


----------



## Brer Rabbit (Sep 1, 2013)

Pretty easy to make them.  Use fiberglass resin and hardener to mix and use as a mold.  Press (lay) worm in resin until bottom of worm is just at surface of resin and allow to cure.  If you dont have a do-nothing for a pattern, you could cut a finesse or trick worm to the exact length you desire.  Mold cures, lift worm out, with hacksaw blade make a small slit at each end to thread your line thru.  Get you some hooks (bait hooks work pretty good and cheap) and some braid.  You'll have to experiment some to decide how you want to tie but I use palomar knot.  Place the line with hooks into the cavity and use a rubber band or find a way to keep the line tight at both ends.  Can melt old worms and hand pour into mold.  Cures within seconds and can be removed.  Trickiest thing about it is finding a way to keep hooks upright while the plastic cools.  I used to use small wood blocks or cork.  Setup will take you awhile but once you get the hang of it you can pour up a couple dozen in short while.  And the best part is that its fun to catch fish off something you made.


----------



## chachancellor (Sep 1, 2013)

tree daddy 7 said:


> .   Where do we put our order in??



i actually talked to him when i read this thread. i know for a fact he still has tons of bags in his warehouse back home in AL. He use to sell them in his pawn shop but not sure if he does anymore. These are the ones i have in my tackle bag. IF y'all really want some, you should give him a call about them. His pawn shop is called Pawn Central in Phenix City, AL. Ask for Jack and talk to him about it. Im sure he would discuss it with you. Just dont buy them all cause i still have to get back home and get a few more.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 2, 2013)

chachancellor said:


> i actually talked to him when i read this thread. i know for a fact he still has tons of bags in his warehouse back home in AL. He use to sell them in his pawn shop but not sure if he does anymore. These are the ones i have in my tackle bag. IF y'all really want some, you should give him a call about them. His pawn shop is called Pawn Central in Phenix City, AL. Ask for Jack and talk to him about it. Im sure he would discuss it with you. Just dont buy them all cause i still have to get back home and get a few more.



Are you Jack's son?
I used to buy from him in the early 80's.  Spoke to him many times.  Great person, great worm.  And I'm happy to see that they are strung together with braided line.... I knew it was braid.  Lot's of people say it was mono.

Great worm for catching a quick limit.
.


----------



## chachancellor (Sep 2, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Are you Jack's son?
> I used to buy from him in the early 80's.  Spoke to him many times.  Great person, great worm.  And I'm happy to see that they are strung together with braided line.... I knew it was braid.  Lot's of people say it was mono.
> 
> Great worm for catching a quick limit.
> .



No, I am his grandson and yeah its braid. i honestly have never caught a fish off of one. i havent bass fished since 2011. being stationed in minot, nd doesnt give me too many options for largemouth.


----------



## fisheye56 (Sep 2, 2013)

I still have one tackle box full of Ron's worms he made a pro series as well, (bigger hooks) also if yall remember in the hay days Tommy Mike made some too...I have one that the hooks came separately..Ron had made the hook was gold and had a Kale type bend I have one bag of those left...was looking at them last week thought they would be killer on spots!!! Back in the day...before the clean up of the Hooch...remember if you fished west point your savage worm HAD to be smoke blue...oh those were the days...5 lbs fish common.. still have some of the ones with the braded line in them too they were killer! The green one with the orange tail was secret weapon!


----------



## Brer Rabbit (Sep 2, 2013)

Found my old homemade molds and scratched one out just for the heck of it.  Didn't have small braid so it was a challenge with this catfish wire, but you get the idea.


----------



## Brer Rabbit (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

Use to be killers at West Point in the early 80's. My dad would say count to ten and reel, real slow. I caught plenty on my zebco 20/30 with a lews speed stick tournament gold pistol grip.


----------



## needmotime2fish (Sep 7, 2013)

Since I don't do any serious bass fishing any more, I'll share this idea that worked for me years ago.
Back around 1980, I made a bunch of similar style worms for myself and one friend.  My worms were different from the Do-Nothings in two ways: (1) I hand-made them by threading heavy braid through the worm using a large needle (like a "darning needle"), and (2) I made mine using the old "Sportsman Super Floater" worms, so that they'd float above the weeds on a C-rig.  They worked pretty well under most conditions, but making them was fairly labor-intensive.
If you're willing to experiment and take time to make some for yourself, it's an option that might pay off for you some day.  Of course those "Super Floaters" aren't around any more, but there are plenty of floating worms on the market today you could try.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 7, 2013)

needmotime2fish said:


> Since I don't do any serious bass fishing any more, I'll share this idea that worked for me years ago.
> Back around 1980, I made a bunch of similar style worms for myself and one friend.  My worms were different from the Do-Nothings in two ways: (1) I hand-made them by threading heavy braid through the worm using a large needle (like a "darning needle"), and (2) I made mine using the old "Sportsman Super Floater" worms, so that they'd float above the weeds on a C-rig.  They worked pretty well under most conditions, but making them was fairly labor-intensive.
> If you're willing to experiment and take time to make some for yourself, it's an option that might pay off for you some day.  Of course those "Super Floaters" aren't around any more, but there are plenty of floating worms on the market today you could try.



that made me think....and I just went and looked....I still have an intact pack of them hanging on the wall (made by Bass Buster)....but, I found that once you put a good size hook in them, they weren't buoyant enough to float.....but we used to catch a lot of fish on them @ West Point just T-rigging them....

I've got them in 4" and 6" sizes.....we used the small ones on Allatoona for spots.....


----------



## Red Sticks (Sep 7, 2013)

I fooled around trying to come up with a way to rig a small hook in the tail of a floating trick worm so that when rigged shaky head style, the hook would be up off the bottom, but I never came up with anything that worked well. Same problem - not enough buoyancy to support the hook. I guess maybe a really small hook would work. 

Using a darning needle to thread the line is a good idea. If I had one, I'd give that a try. Seems like it would need some lube to get all the way through a trick worm though.


----------



## Red Sticks (Sep 10, 2013)

I found a substitute for a darning needle - the tip of an old broken rod. Cut the tip at an angle with a razor blade so that it ends up looking like the tip of a hypodermic needle. Stick the line inside the tip and thread it through your worm. Works pretty good, but it's a little bit tedious.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2013)

needmotime2fish said:


> Since I don't do any serious bass fishing any more, I'll share this idea that worked for me years ago.
> Back around 1980, I made a bunch of similar style worms for myself and one friend.  My worms were different from the Do-Nothings in two ways: (1) I hand-made them by threading heavy braid through the worm using a large needle (like a "darning needle"), and (2) I made mine using the old "Sportsman Super Floater" worms, so that they'd float above the weeds on a C-rig.  They worked pretty well under most conditions, but making them was fairly labor-intensive.
> If you're willing to experiment and take time to make some for yourself, it's an option that might pay off for you some day.  Of course those "Super Floaters" aren't around any more, but there are plenty of floating worms on the market today you could try.



I've got a lot of super floaters. Ice blue, and my favorite purple fire tail.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 10, 2013)

chachancellor said:


> i actually talked to him when i read this thread. i know for a fact he still has tons of bags in his warehouse back home in AL. He use to sell them in his pawn shop but not sure if he does anymore. These are the ones i have in my tackle bag. IF y'all really want some, you should give him a call about them. His pawn shop is called Pawn Central in Phenix City, AL. Ask for Jack and talk to him about it. Im sure he would discuss it with you. Just dont buy them all cause i still have to get back home and get a few more.



Thanks for the info....I'm gonna give him a call.Those things will be murder on those tail grabbing spots.


----------



## chachancellor (Oct 27, 2013)

ok so I made a trip home and got permission for the gramps to dig through all his stuff and get whatever i wanted. I have a big container of do-nothing worms that i snuck away with so if anyone wants any then let me know and we can work something out. Im not sure how many different colors i have but will try and post a pic of them soon.


----------



## needmotime2fish (Oct 29, 2013)

Red Sticks said:


> I fooled around trying to come up with a way to rig a small hook in the tail of a floating trick worm so that when rigged shaky head style, the hook would be up off the bottom, but I never came up with anything that worked well. Same problem - not enough buoyancy to support the hook. I guess maybe a really small hook would work.
> 
> Using a darning needle to thread the line is a good idea. If I had one, I'd give that a try. Seems like it would need some lube to get all the way through a trick worm though.



Your "lube" idea might work.  But when I made mine, I just forced the needle down the center of the worm (from the head - of course), then pinched the worm hard, to hold the needle in place, while carefully working the tail end of the worm onto the needle point. That gradually got the needle far enough through the worm to a point where I could push the point out the side of the worm and tie the "tail" hook. So as to allow the worm to float, I used small hooks (#6 or #8). After working the tail hook shank back inside the worm, I stretched the line (braid) and tied on the top hook and inserted it in the worm's head, leaving a short leader.  It might have worked even better had I known about the "knotless knot" used by carp fishermen for tying a "hair rig". That might have been easier to tie than a cinch knot.

By the way, you can buy darning needles at craft stores or the craft dept at Walmart.  I think WM sells a package of 3 or 4 of them for $2 or $3, but I haven't bought any for a long time.


----------



## chachancellor (Jan 3, 2014)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171209283108


----------

